# 64 header bow alignment pins



## Jaxxon (Oct 3, 2020)

I'm replacing a very rusted header bow. The original has alignment pins. The new bow does not have any provisions for the pins. Any advice on adding them to the new bow ?


----------



## Jaxxon (Oct 3, 2020)

Here are pics. Does not fit well at all. Maybe wrong one?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Jaxxon said:


> Here are pics. Does not fit well at all. Maybe wrong one?



Does not look the same at all, so maybe the wrong one. I would not try and modify it as you may be able to return it.


----------



## Jaxxon (Oct 3, 2020)

My thoughts too.


----------

